# Scolopendra s. subspinipes "Chinese Giant Tiger Leg"



## t-lover (Sep 19, 2009)

i just got this from Todd Gearheart at Tarantulaspiders.com yesterday he is a great guy and has wide selection of animals. he said she could be gravid so i might be gettingsome babies soon.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 20, 2009)

nice new pede.


----------



## CodeWilster (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice! I also ordered one (ok, two) of those beauts. Not sure where it is at the moment though :?


----------



## Dillon (Sep 20, 2009)

Same here, great pedes!!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 20, 2009)

yup they are awesome alright:clap: got 1 big fat female aswell,thought mine was gravid,but she molted. beautiful pedes.


----------



## t-lover (Sep 20, 2009)

i just have one question do they need colder temps then most other pedes? cause when it arrived it was very cold and wet inside a deli that was inside a bag. i thought it would be slow when it came out cause of the cold but it was still really fast.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice Pede Richard!

I love it!  How big is it?  Are you going to attempt to handle it???;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t-lover (Sep 21, 2009)

its about 6 or 7". hahaha handle it good one! im gonna try to get a better pic to show more of the pede. i dont really handle my inverts to much pretty much just when i transfer them.


Travis K said:


> Nice Pede Richard!
> 
> I love it!  How big is it?  Are you going to attempt to handle it???;P


----------



## Ridoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

good luck with your pede. My female Sc. subspinipes spec. "tigerleg" ate her eggs yesterday... :evil: 

regards 
René


----------



## peterbourbon (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

as far as I know they usually lay eggs September/October or finally when it gets a bit colder.

Just a taxonomical addition: The status of this species remains unclear. It's a Scolopendra subspinipes, but the subspecies is not definitely sure since it features some interesting taxonomical details that point more towards a new subspecies (IMHO).

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Sep 23, 2009)

Dillon said:


> Same here, great pedes!!


WoW... How big is it ??


----------



## t-lover (Sep 24, 2009)

it looks as big as mine about 6.5"


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a huge one setup in a 29 gallon.close to 8"
have thought she was gonna lay for some time now.
fingers crossed
andy


----------

